# Boston to Billerica



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado

*Fenway Park*








It took me 5 month's to build in HO Scale....


----------



## Hondarado

*Pesky Pole....*


----------



## Hondarado

*Bruins Duck Boat Parade*


----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado

*Long Winter ...*


----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado

*Boston at Night*


----------



## Hondarado

*Speeding Again*


----------



## tjcruiser

H',

Welcome to the forum. That's some superb modeling, though ol' Fenway is lookin a bit sad and lonely these days (not you ... in REAL LIFE!).

It's great so see so much local flavor in a layout ... fun stuff!

TJ


----------



## seabilliau

Do you have the great molasses disaster of 1919?


----------



## Hondarado

tjcruiser said:


> H',
> 
> Welcome to the forum. That's some superb modeling, though ol' Fenway is lookin a bit sad and lonely these days (not you ... in REAL LIFE!).
> 
> It's great so see so much local flavor in a layout ... fun stuff!
> 
> TJ


Thank's for the Welcome...Glad to find you Guy's...Yes The Sox are a sad bunch these day's...


----------



## Hondarado

seabilliau said:


> Do you have the great molasses disaster of 1919?


No, but I have the "Big Dig" Leaking Water and falling Roof tiles....And the "T" subway crash when the driver was" Texting"....


----------



## Hondarado

*Taking out some" Bad Guys"*


----------



## Hondarado

*A Guy Breaking into a Car in Boston...*


----------



## Hondarado

*Obama in Boston*


----------



## Hondarado

*Texting Again?*


----------



## Hondarado




----------



## tjcruiser

"Texting Again?"

Now THAT's Boston !!!

TJ


----------



## Hondarado

*Boston Fire Unit*


----------



## Big Ed

Honda, you better put the outriggers out on the fire engines in the first picture.
And get the fire guy away from the smoking tank! It's going to blow!

What is with the poles in Fenway? 
I don't know the history of the park poles. Goal poles?

Nice...looks like your having fun with Boston.:thumbsup:
How about a Boston marathon scene?


----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Big Ed

What is that one?

THE BRITISH HAVE ARRIVED?:thumbsup:


----------



## Hondarado

big ed said:


> Honda, you better put the outriggers out on the fire engines in the first picture.
> And get the fire guy away from the smoking tank! It's going to blow!
> 
> What is with the poles in Fenway?
> I don't know the history of the park poles. Goal poles?
> 
> Nice...looks like your having fun with Boston.:thumbsup:
> How about a Boston marathon scene?


The out of play pole on the right was named the"PeskyPole" after Johnny Peski"


----------



## Hondarado

big ed said:


> What is that one?
> 
> THE BRITISH HAVE ARRIVED?:thumbsup:


This is the Billerica Band on the of 4 th of July....


----------



## Hondarado

*Getting Married...*


----------



## Hondarado

*5 Alarm*


----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado

*Bedford Airbase*


----------



## Hondarado

*Obama Visit*


----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado

*Air View*


----------



## Hondarado

*Springfield Mass*


----------



## Hondarado

*A Farm*


----------



## Hondarado

*Over Stone ZOO*


----------



## Hondarado

*Old Engine in Springfield Mass*


----------



## Hondarado

*DuI*


----------



## Hondarado

*Monster Ridge*


----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado

*Need a Tow..*


----------



## tjcruiser

The salt/ice muck on that truck is superb! What did you use to adhere the (whatever) like that???


----------



## Hondarado

tjcruiser said:


> The salt/ice muck on that truck is superb! What did you use to adhere the (whatever) like that???


Thanks Brother,It was simple...it's Spray snow in a can.....


----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado

*Stone Zoo*


----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado




----------



## tjcruiser

Alright ... all the fabulous details. Great fun.

But toss us a bone, step back, and give us a big-picture vantage shot, OK?

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## Hondarado

tjcruiser said:


> Alright ... all the fabulous details. Great fun.
> 
> But toss us a bone, step back, and give us a big-picture vantage shot, OK?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TJ


It's very hard to get it all in one shot..The Layout takes up a room 22'x24with subway included...


----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado

*Time to Pump the Septic System*


----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado

*Big Dig*


----------



## Hondarado

*Springfield Mass*


----------



## Hondarado

*Iron Horse Park Billerica mass*


----------



## Hondarado

*Stone Zoo*


----------



## Hondarado

*Haunted House*


----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado

*UFO Crash*


----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Big Ed

I was going to ask if you had a RT 93 tunnel scene.:thumbsup:

Nice pictures Honda.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

R.I.P., little guy. I hope the big, green, bug-eyed aliens didn't get him.


----------



## Hondarado

big ed said:


> I was going to ask if you had a RT 93 tunnel scene.:thumbsup:
> 
> Nice pictures Honda.:thumbsup:


Thank's ,the tunnel lights up and you can pump water from one end to the other with a small fish tank pump and it will fall into a pan,,,,


----------



## Hondarado

tjcruiser said:


> R.I.P., little guy. I hope the big, green, bug-eyed aliens didn't get him.


No the Aliens are friendly..It was his Wife she asked for more from the Court.


----------



## Hondarado

*New Building next to a "Crack House"*


----------



## Hondarado

*"BBQ and Block Party"*


----------



## Hondarado

*Barn in Springfield Mass.*


----------



## Hondarado

*My Favorite Buiding" Fenway Park"*










The Lights work too....


----------



## Hondarado

*Fenway five Month's earlier...*


----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado

*Fishing in a John Boat...*


----------



## Big Ed

Fenway looks great Honda.
Do the lights light? I see wires.

Now you got to fill the stands with people and get some players.:thumbsup:


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

Love those scenes! The UFO and Fenway are my favorites! I will say this, you have a fetish for the Honda Ridgeline!


----------



## Hondarado

big ed said:


> Fenway looks great Honda.
> Do the lights light? I see wires.
> 
> Now you got to fill the stands with people and get some players.:thumbsup:


Thank's Brother,Yes Fenway lights up ..I have a tranformer just for the park....Yes I have been looking for a long time for Baseball players..Like Thje red sox and Yankees...Where can I find Pro players...? Please help...


----------



## Hondarado

THE TYCO MAN said:


> Love those scenes! The UFO and Fenway are my favorites! I will say this, you have a fetish for the Honda Ridgeline!


Thank's Tyco,I have been working on my layout for 20 years and still improving...and learning from others...I have over 200 Honda Ridgelines and I built a honda Dealership indside and out ..I will post pictures when I can.


----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado

*A few of my Ridgelines...*


----------



## Hondarado




----------



## tjcruiser

Alright ... I gotta ask ...

When do you throw open the doors to an open-house RR tour ?!? You've got great character throughout your layout!

TJ


----------



## Hondarado

tjcruiser said:


> Alright ... I gotta ask ...
> 
> When do you throw open the doors to an open-house RR tour ?!? You've got great character throughout your layout!
> 
> TJ


TJ, I would love to open up a tour ;But not until my son gets all his Car parts and stuff out of my Train room..I can't even move around like I Should...He got Married and moved out and is saving for his own House.I can't wait till he gets his own House.I'am open in the future for a tour...


----------



## Hondarado

*"Iron Horse Park Billerica Mass"*


----------



## Hondarado

*"Lowell Mass"*










Just got this Baby...


----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado

*"Jack's Junk Yard Billerica Mass"*


----------



## Hondarado

*"Jaws"*










Jaws is in the water with Legs comming out of his mouth from the Surfer...


----------



## Hondarado




----------



## tjcruiser

Hondarado said:


> TJ, I would love to open up a tour ;But not until my son gets all his Car parts and stuff out of my Train room..I can't even move around like I Should...He got Married and moved out and is saving for his own House.I can't wait till he gets his own House.I'am open in the future for a tour...


I'm glad my little hint has some prospect of reality! There's several open-house tour weekends in the Boston / southern MA are ... a couple of times a year. I'm sure any organizers would love to include you and your layout.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Hondarado

My latest Ridgeline....hwell:


----------



## tjcruiser

Looks like they're on their way to a tailgate party at Gillette Statium!


----------



## Hondarado

"Happy Holiday's Everbody"


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey ... you're jumping the gun, aren't you? Now big snowfalls in Boston yet this season!

I like the "fractured" chunks of snow on the lower-left car ... must be a good wax job!

TJ


----------



## Hondarado

I made a swing set today for the School....


----------



## Hondarado

I put a "Z" scale train in my Stone Zoo...and added Ho people on Board...


----------



## Hondarado

Looking for some Rusty Bolts....hwell:


----------



## Hellgate

Whats the story with this pic?
It looks like it is outside on real pavement?


----------



## tjcruiser

I like the Big Dig Tunnel. You have to have the ceiling start falling in at some point, of course. And a another big pit sucking in lots of cash somewhere, too!

Fun stuff throughout!

TJ


----------



## Hondarado

Hellgate said:


> Whats the story with this pic?
> It looks like it is outside on real pavement?
> 
> View attachment 23703


 


You have a good eye....Yes it is outside my train room...Every year ...I have a Honda Ridgeline Mini Meet ...I have several hundred...My wife thinks I'am crazy...But thats what I like to Collect...so I move them from my Train Room and other area's ..and have one Large Meet...The Honda Dealership has a location in my train room....Sometimes I just Play with my toy's....


----------



## Hondarado

tjcruiser said:


> I like the Big Dig Tunnel. You have to have the ceiling start falling in at some point, of course. And a another big pit sucking in lots of cash somewhere, too!
> 
> Fun stuff throughout!
> 
> TJ


Ha Ha....I like to Model on my Layout ...Things from my "Real World...".


----------



## Hondarado

Some of my Switches...


----------



## Hondarado

Part of my Springfield Yard...


----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado




----------



## Hondarado

This is a Barn I scratched built...out of Coffee stirrers...


----------



## Hondarado

I need more Tax Money to keep this Running...hwell:


----------



## Hondarado

I hope I live long enough to see a balanced Budget....


----------



## Hondarado

For now I'll have a "Bud"


----------



## tjcruiser

Stirrers from Dunkin Donuts, I'm sure!

I heard on the radio today that crews are having to remove more roof/side panels from one of the major Big Dig tunnels ... they're still loose and falling off!

Glad to see you've got your Pats rig all set for the big game this weekend. Gotta party right ... in any scale!

Looks like your gonna have to finally dust off that B Bruins stuff after the "big delay" ... finally back on the ice, huh?

Is that a snake a couple of tracks over from the little Bobcat?

Fun stuff all around! Thanks for sharing ... again!

TJ


----------



## Hondarado

tjcruiser said:


> Stirrers from Dunkin Donuts, I'm sure!
> 
> I heard on the radio today that crews are having to remove more roof/side panels from one of the major Big Dig tunnels ... they're still loose and falling off!
> 
> Glad to see you've got your Pats rig all set for the big game this weekend. Gotta party right ... in any scale!
> 
> Looks like your gonna have to finally dust off that B Bruins stuff after the "big delay" ... finally back on the ice, huh?
> 
> Is that a snake a couple of tracks over from the little Bobcat?
> 
> Fun stuff all around! Thanks for sharing ... again!
> 
> TJ



No problem TJ,It is an a pleasure to Share my little World with you all.


----------



## jim.perkins

*Fenway park*

Hya just thought I say your layout is awesome, so much detail lots of little scenes with so much to see. I really like your baseball stadium Fenway park I'm trying to build part of a baseball/nfl ground as a background building.I just think it would give my layout that something extra,give it that usa feel.

Could you possibly give a few measurements to get me started.

I'm building a shelf layout so I'm thinking of a stadium to maybe fill a corner.

Cheers
Jim
Uk


----------



## Hondarado

jim.perkins said:


> Hya just thought I say your layout is awesome, so much detail lots of little scenes with so much to see. I really like your baseball stadium Fenway park I'm trying to build part of a baseball/nfl ground as a background building.I just think it would give my layout that something extra,give it that usa feel.
> 
> Could you possibly give a few measurements to get me started.
> 
> I'm building a shelf layout so I'm thinking of a stadium to maybe fill a corner.
> 
> Cheers
> Jim
> Uk


Jim, thanks for your kind words about my Layout...What I did was take pictures of your subject.I also got plans...then I looked for enough space to put my model in.I took a tour of the park and got paint samples...I drew the base of the park on paper.The next step ..I cut a wooden base for the park...I used Balsa wood and plywood and a lot of wood glue...all my seats were made from coffee sticks...It took me five month's to build...some detail still need to be added ....I used building kits for the bricks and outside walls... Good luck with your project.....I hope I helped a little.....Jim Spencer P.S. use a scale like 1/64 or H.O.


----------



## Big Ed

Hondarado said:


> Jim, thanks for your kind words about my Layout...What I did was take pictures of your subject.I also got plans...then I looked for enough space to put my model in.I took a tour of the park and got paint samples...I drew the base of the park on paper.The next step ..I cut a wooden base for the park...I used Balsa wood and plywood and a lot of wood glue...all my seats were made from coffee sticks...It took me five month's to build...some detail still need to be added ....I used building kits for the bricks and outside walls... Good luck with your project.....I hope I helped a little.....Jim Spencer P.S. use a scale like 1/64 or H.O.


What? 
Are you all done building Honda?
We have not seen a update for a while now.:smilie_daumenpos:


Did you do any pictures of the stages of construction as you built Fenway?

I sent him your way, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=231377#post231377 as your the only one I could remember here that actually built a stadium?:smilie_daumenpos:

Maybe if you have some pictures of the actual build it would help better?


----------



## Hondarado

big ed said:


> What?
> Are you all done building Honda?
> We have not seen a update for a while now.:smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> 
> Did you do any pictures of the stages of construction as you built Fenway?
> 
> I sent him your way, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=231377#post231377 as your the only one I could remember here that actually built a stadium?:smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Maybe if you have some pictures of the actual build it would help better?


Ed, I don't start building until around Thanksgiving...and into the Winter...I have one or two pictures of the park in process of buiding it...I'll look through my files and see if I can post any I find...When my son takes my Pinball Machine out of my train room ...I'll have room to Add to my little World....hwell:


----------



## Hondarado

http://i49.tinypic.com/dddmj8.jpg This is all I got....

http://i42.tinypic.com/ivgtns.jpg and this...


----------



## Big Ed

Hondarado said:


> http://i49.tinypic.com/dddmj8.jpg This is all I got....


Jim never logged back on?

Tell me, the one you built, does it have all the seats that Fenway's has?
I never been there, I don't follow baseball too much.

I would guess seating there goes for a good buck?


----------



## Hondarado

big ed said:


> Jim never logged back on?
> 
> Tell me, the one you built, does it have all the seats that Fenway's has?
> I never been there, I don't follow baseball too much.
> 
> I would guess seating there goes for a good buck?


BiG ED....I' am short a few hundred seats....the park has added several hundred since our Win in "2004" My seats go for 1/64th of the real seats...


----------



## jim.perkins

Hondarado said:


> Jim, thanks for your kind words about my Layout...What I did was take pictures of your subject.I also got plans...then I looked for enough space to put my model in.I took a tour of the park and got paint samples...I drew the base of the park on paper.The next step ..I cut a wooden base for the park...I used Balsa wood and plywood and a lot of wood glue...all my seats were made from coffee sticks...It took me five month's to build...some detail still need to be added ....I used building kits for the bricks and outside walls... Good luck with your project.....I hope I helped a little.....Jim Spencer P.S. use a scale like 1/64 or H.O.


Thanks for the info Hondarado, I'm looking at one or two sides of a stadium as background buildings. Been working last couple so sorry if it took a few days to get back and thankyou for your help,the pic,s will be a great help.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## Hondarado

jim.perkins said:


> Thanks for the info Hondarado, I'm looking at one or two sides of a stadium as background buildings. Been working last couple so sorry if it took a few days to get back and thankyou for your help,the pic,s will be a great help.
> Thanks
> Jim


Glad I could help ya Jim....


----------



## SR KARALIS

Great work!!


----------

